# Constipation, seizure and death



## Chocaby (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi all. My second post on here is a very sad one. Last night I noticed my 6 year old budgie, Featherby was straining every few minutes and was unable to poop, though a bit of liquid came out. I hurried him to the emergency vet to get him looked at and once there the vet said he was probably just constipated and said she’d give him parafim and warmth and monitor him for a few hours. I waited with him to be admitted for nearly an hour and when he finally was I went home. About 15 mins later I got a call from the vet saying he was seizing and that his heart was beating very fast and that I should come in immediately. I rushed in but he had died 5 mins before I arrived. The vet told me she couldn’t understand it and that after she had given him the parafim he was unhappy but responsive and perching. While she was in a consult he seized and they put him on oxygen. His vent was not blocked and the crop was not full. He was in great condition and his diet hasn’t changed for a year. They’re doing an autopsy on him now but I wanted to know if any of the other members had ever seen this before. I’m not sure what to do with his cage mate either. Should I give him a mirror until I can adopt a new budgie? I work during the day and can’t be with him for most of the day.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss. :hug:
If you wish to make a tribute or memorial thread for your budgie, you may do so in the "In Memory" section of the forum.

Do not provide your current budgie with a mirror.
Budgies can quickly become obsessed with their reflection and may become aggressive or territorial.
In addition, some budgies will regurgitate to the mirror to the point they become malnourished.

Additionally, please do not rush out and get another bird.
You need to monitor your current budgie for awhile to see if he adjusts well to being a solo bird.
Many birds do just fine as solo birds - even when their owners work during the day. 
It all depends on whether or not you can and will give him regular and consistent interaction on a daily basis when you are home with him.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## Chocaby (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you. Chocobo lived by himself for the first year of his life before I adopted him and bonded heavily with mirrors according to the previous owner. He’s such a social bird and he adores the company of other budgies and bonded instantly to my two other budgies when I first introduced him (after a month of quarantine). I never wanted him to feel alone when I adopted him which is why I considered the mirror. But you’re right. Putting a mirror in might make the situation worse. 

At the moment he’s singing and is behaving contentedly, but I don’t think he’s realised that Featherby isn’t coming back yet. I’ll avoid mirrors and I’ll see how he does by himself for the time being. I really want to get him another budgie friend in future though, because I truly believe the company of other budgies is important to him. 

Thank you for your advice. I won’t rush into it like I was originally intending. It’s probably a good idea for Chocobo to grieve for his lost friend before I think about introducing another. I’m prepared to house my budgies separately if they don’t get along and am absolutely prepared to quarantine them.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

My condolences to you. I’m very sorry that you lost Featherby. FaeryBee has given you great advice. You’ll know in time if the cage mate seems to adjust fine, or whether they seem like they could use some company, even if in a side by side cage after quarantine.


----------

